# Epix 3 now in HD



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

the original channel it was on is now called Epix Drive-In and is in SD..very bad SD I must say..Epix 3 moved and is now in HD though..


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Thought this was discussed over the last couple of days. May have been different site.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

maybe it was? i didnt see a thread for it but if its out there maybe someone can point me to it. It didnt show up for me until last night so i figure it was very recent


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there an "Epix" guide anywhere showing programming on Epix 1, 2, and 3? I don't see Epix3 on Dish or Epix website.

In uplink activity I see (what's what?)

Channels Now Available
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 129° TP 24 HD Instant Order - AVAILABLE
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 72.7° TP 4 HD Instant Order - AVAILABLE

Channels Renamed
292 EPIX3 Epix 3 renamed EPXDR Epix Drama (119° TP 11 SD Instant Order)
292 EPIX3 Epix 3 renamed EPXDR Epix Drama (61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Guide for Epxdr still shows for Epix3


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I was looking for an online program listing (for all 3 channels). Don't see one at the Epix website.


----------

